# How long is it after udder development that mini mares foal?



## Gone_Riding (Mar 7, 2013)

My AMHR size B mini mare is 289 days pregnant. Yesterday, she started having udder development. She had nothing the day before. What has been your experience on how long it takes for the udder to fill until baby is born? Is this early a bad thing?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 8, 2013)

All mares are different, but most of mine take 3 to 4 weeks from the start of an udder to a baby. However, I had a mare for several years that went from NO bag to FULL bag to BABY in less than a week every time! So keep a close eye on her. I'd be a little concerned about udder development that early, but keep in mind that mini foals can be born FULLY COOKED at 300 days or even slightly less. I'd keep an eye on her and if she's progressing fast, I'd put her on SMZ's and Regumate. Good luck with her! Hope you have a safe easy foaling!


----------



## chandab (Mar 8, 2013)

I honestly didn't have time to fully check udder development on one of my 38" mares last year, she was maiden and went 307 days. And, to make matters worse she didn't really show signs of being this ready.

Here are three pics all on the same day; first thing in the morning, mid morning and right after lunch:










I didn't even realize I had this series of pics til several months later.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 8, 2013)

As has been said, all mares are different, but you could have 4 to 6 weeks to go before she foals. Most folks say that as long as you get over the 300 day mark then you are likely to have a healthy, fully cooked new little baby - so not far to go to be in the 'safe' period!

Do come over and join us on the Mare and Foal forum so that we can share this exciting time with you.


----------



## Windhaven (Mar 8, 2013)

It all depends.

I have had mares that have had a FULL udder for a month and some that get it in a week.

But one very good clue is when the udder turns shiney like you just polished it. Usually have a baby soon after that.

But I am a firm believer in milk test strips.


----------



## Jean_B (Mar 8, 2013)

So many other things play into being "ready". I've had two mares now that had fully cooked babies at 10 months, every time. I had one mare that went 360 days every time. And then there are those that will drive you insane because they are not consistent at all. Some bagged, waxed (if wax, always foaled within 24 hours, usually less), some had hardly any bag, it remained soft-yet they milked like a Holstein after giving birth. I check softness of the tailhead every day too. So welcome to the loony bin with the rest of us who have spent many years trying to come up with a formula (hint: just when you think you have it all figured out, a mare is going to throw a monkey wrench into your theory).


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 8, 2013)

Anyone who can answer that question accurately could be very popular (and probably very rich) very quickly!!!

I have two mares about the same point as yours (285 days this week) and one has started bagging up but I haven't noticed any changes on the maiden. Last year the mare that has started bagging up took weeks to foal after her bag started (she foaled at 346 days). You can follow programs by going back and reading old threads on the Mare Stare/watchers chat forum.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 8, 2013)

Define "udder development"!

Mine have slackened udders now, and they are changing form day to day- the empty mare has just developed that "bump" in front of the udder and now, a couple of days later, she is in full season, so the two year old has joined her!

The Arabs let down their bags, but did not fill them per se 13 weeks before foaling, and I have always found my little ones do roughly the same. If there is more than one mare (I have six) in the herd pregnant then the later ones often start earlier as mares tend to synchronise their movements- this does not mean the later mare will foal early only that she likes to be in synch with the others. If your mares bag is actually filling with milk (and remember that a mare that has foaled often has milk in her bag anyway)

One thing to consider is- how often and how thoroughly did you check her bag before today- have you been checking daily and this is a big change, or have you just checked her and found the development?


----------



## happy appy (Mar 8, 2013)

I have 2 sitting at day 297 and they both have udder development. I'm not expecting them to foal for the next 2 weeks at least. Udder is just one sign.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you so much for all the input!! I usually check her every day and I was checking her tail for relaxing about once a week just so that I WOULD notice a change. I'm glad to know that she's almost to the safe zone!

Sadie has kind of always had the "bump" in front of the udder. She filling in at the teats and then, today, I notice the base of the udder is growing as well. I need to get out there and take a picture for my records. I haven't decided whether I'm going to rebreed her or not. I need to fence in more property before I do. Her tail is clamping down tight, so I know I still have a time before she goes. Looks like I'm going to have to prepare! I do have the milk strips, but they are like 10 yrs old.

The last pregnant mare I was around, I thought that she could go any day. Turned out, she had the baby the next day. I didn't think she'd go that fast! Soooo, Mare stare board, here I come!

Oh, and she's a maiden. A 13 yo maiden.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 8, 2013)

chandab said:


> I honestly didn't have time to fully check udder development on one of my 38" mares last year, she was maiden and went 307 days. And, to make matters worse she didn't really show signs of being this ready.


WOW! She almost doesn't look like she's even pregnant! That must have been a huge shock! Gorgeous baby and mommy.


----------



## chandab (Mar 8, 2013)

It was quite the shock to find baby doing fine right after lunch. I just didn't see any signs of eminent foaling that morning.


----------

